# LT 180 reverse going out



## lynnm13 (Jun 16, 2014)

My mechanic says my 2004 LT 180 John Deere with a hydro transmission needs to have the rear axle/tranny replaced. The reverse has been slow for several years and he claims there is no kit to put in it and that you have to put an entire new rear axle in it to fix it. True or False?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I would try to adjust the drive selector,and if that doesn't work,drain it and refill with fresh hydro.


----------



## lynnm13 (Jun 16, 2014)

So I had to wait for parts the other day and started looking at the linkage, etc to see just what was up with my reverse. Turns out that if I pull the forward pedal backward, I have all the reverse I need! Now to adjust the linkage & I am in business.


----------

